# Super PH Drops!



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

I set up my first Oil Dri tank yesterday, for an ACF that I rescued. I have been planning on using it in my first planted tank, but needed a substrate, so I gave it a shot. I washed it for what seemed a half hour, but still was quite cloudy when I set the tank up. It eventually settled over night, but the PH yesterday afternoon was below 6.0(test kit doesnt go any lower). So, I did a water change, woke up this morning, tested again. Same result. Below 6.0. Im trying to cycle this tank as fast as possible, because the ACF is currently in with my betta. Is it normal for Oil Dri to totally destroy your PH? As I understand it, PH below 6.0 stops denitrification.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What is an ACF?

Yes, Oil Dry, Soilmaster, Turface, they all drop pH a lot at first. Keep doing frequent water changes the first few weeks and it should settle down a bit.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

AaronT said:


> What is an ACF?
> 
> Yes, Oil Dry, Soilmaster, Turface, they all drop pH a lot at first. Keep doing frequent water changes the first few weeks and it should settle down a bit.


African Clawed Frog. A frog that gets quite large, but is aquatic and loves lots of plants.

Is there any way to combat the PH drop beforehand. Such as soaking the substrate in baking soda for a few days?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Not sure. I'm usually keeping SA fish so the pH drop is welcome if anything. Adding baking soda probably would help though.


----------



## Trickerie (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wondering. Would soaking the Oil Dri in ferts for a few days before using it help combat the PH drop? Since, as I understand it, the KH is absorbed from the water column at a rapid rate due to its high cec and allowing it to absorb nutrients intead may help. This is all just guess work of course.


----------

